# G&H Goose Floater Decoys for sale



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking to get around $100.00 for these 11 G&H floaters and 2 Flambeau floaters. They don't have anchors but they do have flocked heads. Let me know if you are interested in these things.
R


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

These floaters are sold. Thanks!
R


----------

